# Schools Lagoa Area



## Josh30 (Apr 25, 2012)

We are moving to lagoa with our 3 children all below 5. I am very interested to here of experiences of schools around Lagoa - both international, private portugese (if there are any) and local portugese. We are currently looking at the international school but have read some negative reviews and hence want to understand the options from anyone with children.

much appreciated.


----------

